# lsp has reached 3000



## winnie

congratulations lsp!
and thanks for your skilled devotion to the cause


----------



## Elisa68

Standing Ovation!


----------



## elroy

*Brevity, insight, and helpfulness:
the consistent trademarks of your posts.*

*Congratulations!*​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Wow, lsp, 3,000....  We're so lucky to have you. Keep it up!


----------



## Alfry

grande lsp,
non è solo un piacere, è anche un privilegio poter leggere i tuoi post ed imparare da essi.
grazie


----------



## fenixpollo

*...*

... *Happy Postiversary LSP!* ... 

*...*​


----------



## Whodunit

*You're consisting of nothing more than*

_*intelligence,*_
_*charisma,*_
_*a great portion of English, Spanish, Italian, and many more languages,*_
and _*a great human being*_.

* Isn't that all a perfect person needs? *

* Thanks for sharing all you insight with us.  *​


----------



## Jana337

*Molti auguri alla nostra forera assidua e gentile!*

*Jana*​


----------



## lsp

I'm moved by you all. These are rich compliments, as they come from among the people who have helped me the most. Consider that my posts respond to yours and vice versa, so all your thanks and compliments are reciprocal!
Thank you for sharing what you know, it is a most precious gift.
Lsp


----------



## cuchuflete

Auguri Lsp!


​ 
When I find myself in the IT forum, or you in one of the others, I always learn something.  

Many thanks,
Cuchu


----------



## DesertCat

Great job, Lsp

You do such a good job of adding the subtler bits of understanding between Italian and English.


----------

